# Batch Order - English Joinery Saws



## firemedic

I have been looking for a solution to needing 50 saws for students to use at the school. I didn't want to clean, sharpen and set that many saws before Oct and I didn't savor the idea of paying $175 each so I considered a couple options. 

After all was said and done it looks Like I'll be bringing in a batch of saws and back saws from Thomas Flinn in Sheffield, England - the same fine folks that made my custom pit saw. They are sending a few for me to evaluate. They are identical to those below but with lighter stained handles. 

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.co...aw-Beech-Taper-Ground/productinfo/279-2608BT/

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/12-Tenon-Saw-Rip-Cut-LYNX-Beech-Handle/productinfo/279-1213R/

I will be bringing in several different sizes of that same Linx line of saws if I am happy with them.

Now for the reason for this thread - They are only costing me $30 - $40 each. That's a lot cheaper than the above site which is the only company in America carrying that line. 

I'm willing to bring more in if there is anyone interested in one. The shipping will be a factor but should be reasonable considering the volume I am ordering. I will also be bringing in extras for the school store to carry. I will be able to get firm pricing once I get a quote on shipping for that many. I'll also let you guys know what I think of them after I have a chance to try them. 

ps - I can get the tenon saws in 10, 12 and 14 inch plates.

~Jean

EDIT:
Did I mention they offer a dovetail saw as well? lol They are a bit cheaper. Also Gent's saws for about half the price of above.


----------



## cabinetman

Don't students buy their supplies anymore? I would think they would want to.:yes:


















.


----------



## firemedic

I wish, I can't really expect students to invest $600 in tools to take a $300 class. They'll be able to buy the same tools from the store though.


----------



## BKBuilds

I would be interested in one.


----------



## Dave Paine

I would be interested in a 12in tenon saw.


----------



## firemedic

Did I mention they offer a dovetail saw as well? lol They are a bit cheaper. Also Gent's saws for about half the price of above.


----------



## BKBuilds

I would be interested in both dovetail and tenon.


----------



## Gilgaron

I might be able to talk my CFO/wife into letting me get a dovetail saw... what do those run?


----------



## Old Air Force

I would be interested in both dovetail and tenon saws. I would also be interested in a 26" hand saw if it is available in the rip cut version.


----------



## firemedic

I'll keep y'all updated. I expect it to take a week for the demos to get to me, despite costing $50 to ship just those two saws. Once I check em out I'll give them an order and get prices on each. There is no $ list because they are cutting me a good deal. 

Also, the order will probably take a little while as they manufacture to order.


----------



## MasterSplinter

I will be interested in a few.


----------



## BKBuilds

Did you ask lie-Nelson if they would do something similar? Shipping would be cheaper.


----------



## BZawat

I'd be interested in a DT saw for sure. Keep me in mind, if you would please


----------



## firemedic

BKBuilds said:


> Did you ask lie-Nelson if they would do something similar? Shipping would be cheaper.


Yep.


----------



## sharbin

I'm interested in the tenon and dovetail saws.


----------



## bigcouger

Count me in for a dovetail saw :yes::yes::yes: Just don't tell the girls :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pop Pop

I too would be interested in a dovetail and a tenon saw.


----------



## Sprung

I would be interested in a dovetail saw, and maybe a crosscut saw too, if I have enough money for both when the time comes. Will certainly be setting money aside right now for at least the dovetail saw and will start saving up to hopefully also get a crosscut saw.

I would really like to try my hand at hand cut dovetails, and to also have a good hand saw, but decent saws at full price are more than I can afford right now, and finding good, used tools to restore has been a challenge here in ND (and I have an aversion to ebay).


----------



## firemedic

Ok, I gave this some thought. I'm not going to limit this to a # of saws. I'll do my best to fill everyone's request.

Each saw will HAVE to be paid up front though. I'm surprised at how much interest there is in them but I guess I shouldn't be as decent tools are high $.

If anyone misses out, don't worry I'll be ordering again in the future to supply the school tool store. I'm also looking at other avenues such as becoming a Narex Retailer etc. I'm sure there will be a lot of good deals to be had along the way. 

And again - this is all hinged upon the saws being decent! 

EDIT:

Oh, and I had them throw a dovetail saw in the box too. So I'll be able to review it as well.


----------



## Brentley

When you know the order dates how are you going to let the folks know who expressed interest? I would have some interest in these as well.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Excellent! Im relieved you will be testing them first.


----------



## firemedic

Brentley said:


> When you know the order dates how are you going to let the folks know who expressed interest? I would have some interest in these as well.


I will keep interested folks informed via this thread. I will post the prices here too. Prior to placing the order I will PM everyone who has expressed interest on this thread the info. 

I will tell you all now that I'm not doing shipping quotes for 50 people. I will be using flat rate boxes and I will tell you how much it is based on what you want / what box it fits into. 



MasterSplinter said:


> Excellent! Im relieved you will be testing them first.


For whatever that's worth, huh? lol


----------



## firemedic

Thomas Flinn has been making saws for over 200 yrs and they make some fine ones at that.

These are what they consider their Academic / Introduction level saws. As shown in the links I posted they have simple beech handles, no medallion, and rather plane hardware but they do still have brass spines.

I have not asked directly but to the best of my knowledge the steel plates they use on their premium saws and this line are the same. That said, if you can get past the less than romantic appearance they should be decent saws to use.

We'll see!


----------



## MasterSplinter

firemedic said:


> For whatever that's worth, huh? lol


Well since you only use hand tools, who better than you to know a quality saw.


----------



## rjpat

I would also be interested in a tenon and dovetail saw.


----------



## firemedic

For any of you that may be newish to hand tools the tenon saws are a general duty joinery saw. They come as either a cc or rip. 

For most of you the 12" rip and cc would be a good set to have. That's what I'm ordering for each bench at the school - as far as tenon saws go.


----------



## BKBuilds

Depending on the order limits I would still like a cc tenon and a dovetail but the dovetail takes priority.


----------



## firemedic

BKBuilds said:


> Depending on the order limits I would still like a cc tenon and a dovetail but the dovetail takes priority.


I don't intend to limit the order - it may be broken into two separate orders though.


----------



## Chris Curl

My friend, please put my name on the list of people who are interested, but unsure about jumping in until the cost is known.

I am interested in both the dovetail and tenon saws.

Thanks


----------



## firemedic

Wondered how long it was gonna take for you to speak up, Chris. lol


----------



## amckenzie4

I'm definitely interested, but I'll need to know the cost, and whether I'm employed. Right now I'm on a temp job: if it turns permanent, buying myself a nice saw is reasonable. If it doesn't, I'll need to save as much as possible.

I'll keep an eye on the thread, and hopefully I'll know what's going on with my job before you need a final answer.


----------



## BigBadBuford

I'd be interested in a dovetail and a tenon saw as well.


----------



## firemedic

The saws arrived today! I haven't opened the box yet and it's going to be several days until I have a chance to play with them but I will keep y'all posted on the results!


----------



## MasterSplinter

Sweet!


----------



## bigcouger

If you get a chance text me a price on 12" rip and cc an dovetail 
Thanks Roy


----------



## railaw

Waiting on this one too.


----------



## firemedic

I won't know an exact price until I review them and get a quote on shipping which includes the number ya'll will want. 

So it's somewhat of a circular thing - I really can't help that. 

Can everyone involved please give me a more exact reply than 'I want a couple' and tell me more specifically what you are interested in? 

That will help me to get the prices nailed down. 

Thanks!

My lovely wife brought the box over to me at the FD when she came to visit. I will try to find some time between current projects to play with them. The first order of biz will be to clean the damn varnish off of them. :thumbdown: all future orders will have to be oiled not dipped or its no dice.

I will say this - the brass backs are substantial and provide quite a bit of heft, I'm quite pleased with that.


----------



## bigcouger

Ok here you go :laughing: (1) -12" rip and (1)- cc an (1)-dovetail :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## firemedic

bigcouger said:


> Ok here you go :laughing: (1) -12" rip and (1)- cc an (1)-dovetail :yes::yes::yes:


:laughing: I got your order, Roy! I understood the last one just fine :smile::yes:


----------



## MasterSplinter

bigcouger said:


> Ok here you go :laughing: (1) -12" rip and (1)- cc an (1)-dovetail :yes::yes::yes:


 
I will have the same! :yes:


----------



## Old Air Force

1 dovetail saw 8" rip 
1 tenon saw 12" rip
and if it's available, 1 hand saw 26" rip

BTW, thank you for all the trouble you are going to trying to put this together


----------



## BZawat

I'd like a 12" crosscut tenon saw, and a small dovetail saw (8 or 10"). Thanks Jean!


----------



## Dave Paine

firemedic said:


> Can everyone involved please give me a more exact reply than 'I want a couple' and tell me more specifically what you are interested in?
> 
> That will help me to get the prices nailed down.
> 
> Thanks!


Looking good.

I would be interested in 1 @ 12in cross cut tenon saw.


----------



## railaw

I would like 1 rip dovetail 8 or 10". (Is "rip dovetail" redundant?

I hope the lower prices you theoretically will be getting is worth all the effort to you in coordinating this. Thx.


----------



## firemedic

railaw said:


> I would like 1 rip dovetail 8 or 10". (Is "rip dovetail" redundant?
> 
> I hope the lower prices you theoretically will be getting is worth all the effort to you in coordinating this. Thx.


The DT saw only comes in 8" with them. Normally DT rip would be redundant but they do offer a CC DT for some unknown weird (British probably explains it) reason...


----------



## Sprung

Depending on the final prices, and if my wife will allow me to spend the money when she sees what the prices will be, I would like a dovetail saw and a 26" crosscut saw. Unfortunately I can't say "Yes, I will for certain buy these saws" until I know what the prices will be.


----------



## BKBuilds

Sooo.... ahhh.... Your Class size is 15, but you say you need 85 saws?....


----------



## sharbin

For me:

12" cross cut tenon saw
8" dovetail rip saw


----------



## Chris Curl

for me, i think just the dovetail saw. thanks


----------



## Gilgaron

Similarly to Sprung, my wife may veto the expenditure depending on the details, but I am interested in (1) dovetail saw.


----------



## firemedic

Thank you all for the more specific replies!



BKBuilds said:


> Sooo.... ahhh.... Your Class size is 15, but you say you need 85 saws?....


5 saws per plus store inventory. Or so you mean from their perspective? lol I'm the only one involved so...


----------



## BKBuilds

firemedic said:


> Thank you all for the more specific replies!
> 
> 5 saws per plus store inventory. Or so you mean from their perspective? lol I'm the only one involved so...


I was just trying to be funny


----------



## firemedic

BKBuilds said:


> I was just trying to be funny


I got ya :smile:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie

I would like to get a decent Dove Tail saw and was wondering what the ball park price was going to be. I realize shipping is still to be figured out.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## firemedic

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I would like to get a decent Dove Tail saw and was wondering what the ball park price was going to be. I realize shipping is still to be figured out.
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


Paul, it's going to be around $35 plus the shipping on the dovetail saws.

I did a little with the dovetail saw yesterday. I'm pleased so far, a good bang/buck. I'll give further details later.


----------



## Old Air Force

Old Air Force said:


> 1 dovetail saw 8" rip
> 1 tenon saw 12" rip
> and if it's available, 1 hand saw 26" rip
> 
> BTW, thank you for all the trouble you are going to trying to put this together


I think I made a mistake on this. The 12" tenon saw should be crosscut, not rip. if it is not too late, would you please change it?


----------



## firemedic

Old Air Force said:


> I think I made a mistake on this. The 12" tenon saw should be crosscut, not rip. if it is not too late, would you please change it?



Not a problem. Y'all can make all the changes you like until I send in for a quote - which will be once I finish evaluating the saws. There are a few things I will likely have them tweak.

For one, the Tenon saws's set was a bit off kilter. On first tests every kerf with it would drift to the left. A couple passes with 400x block on the left side fixed that but my fears were realized as the set wasn't too heavy on that side but too light on the right. Now the saw cuts straight as an arrow but binds ever so slightly. So there are a few QA things like that I'd like to see improved but my overall impression of the saws is somewhere between "decent" & "very good". 

Also one minor irksome thing is that they are not progressive pitched saws as I would prefer. Only real advantage to those is ease of starting a cut but it's not a negative attribute or reason not to buy - particularly at this price point. 

ps - the CC panel saw eats like a beast.


----------



## mavawreck

Old Air Force said:


> 1 dovetail saw 8" rip
> 1 tenon saw 12" rip


I'm in for the same. 

Thank you!


----------



## Billy De

Jean I stand to be corrected but I don`t think progressive pitch is a standard with new saws .Its more a thing you put into the saw your self.

IE when you fettel the saw yourself you can do it which ever way you like which ever way passes to you.


----------



## firemedic

Billy De said:


> Jean I stand to be corrected but I don`t think progressive pitch is a standard with new saws .Its more a thing you put into the saw your self.
> 
> IE when you fettel the saw yourself you can do it which ever way you like which ever way passes to you.


Just about every western style saw manufacturer over the past 10-15 yrs offers progressive pitch as an option - including Thomas Flinn, the company running these for me. 

You are right, any saw can be toothed / sharpened with a progressive pitch - just like I've done with most all of my vintage saws. But thanks for the advise all the same.


----------



## Billy De

I stand corrected sir the last tenon saw I ordered was over 40 years a go and it is still with me and as sound as the day I bought it.My dovetail saws are progressive pitch but I did that my self
,but that's just part of making the saw fit you and is no big deal when you understand it, but a pleasure to use.


----------



## firemedic

BTW, you do realize what these saws or for, right? I have no desire to sharpen 100 saws that I will not be using.


----------



## rjpat

Jean, to edit my original post, I would like 2 14" tenon saws, one cc and one rip


----------



## Mandres

Sweet, I'm in. I'd like a crosscut tenon saw and a dovetail saw.


----------



## Pop Pop

Jean, I definitely would like to have: one dovetail saw (rip) and two 12" tenon saws (1 rip and 1 cc). 

Thank you for sharing this opportunity with all of us. I am not trying to put pressure on you but, do you have an estimated order date?

Go, Pack go!


----------



## JQMack

I'm in for a dovetail saw. When will we know the final prices and shipping?


----------



## firemedic

Pop & Mack


I have to finish testing and get TF to make a few tweaks for me. I expect to place the order middle to late next month once I'm done with a current project. Sorry it's taking this long - unfortunately dealing with State affairs can be tedious and a real time sucker.

I will try to get a ball-park order quoted by TF over the next couple of days.


----------



## JQMack

No hurry. Just glad to be able to get in on this.


----------



## Pop Pop

Great! Thank you very much.


----------



## lariat

I'd like a dovetail and a handsaw....Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic

lariat said:


> I'd like a dovetail and a handsaw....Thanks:thumbsup:


ok, CC or Rip hand saw?


----------



## mavawreck

mavawreck said:


> I'm in for the same.
> 
> Thank you!


I'm going to change I think if that is ok;

12" tenon cc
12" tenon rip
8" Dovetail 
26" rip 

I'm saving my dimes and nickels for this!


----------



## lariat

firemedic said:


> ok, CC or Rip hand saw?


 Crosscut Please.....Thanks


----------



## nbo10

I might be interested in a tenon cc and rip. How much are they going to run?


----------



## BKBuilds

I'm going to have to revise my list, I have a project coming up and I had to purchase a Rip Tenon and CC Carcass saw. Probably dovetail and CC tenon would be my order now.


----------



## firemedic

BKBuilds said:


> I'm going to have to revise my list, I have a project coming up and I had to purchase a Rip Tenon and CC Carcass saw. Probably dovetail and CC tenon would be my order now.


No worries.

I will be able to give y'all some final details soon!


----------



## ctwiggs1

just popping this one to the top again ;-)

getting excited about this


----------



## firemedic

ctwiggs1 said:


> just popping this one to the top again ;-)
> 
> getting excited about this


They have addressed my concerns and resolved to fix the issue - that said the spread sheet with my order will be going out tomorrow for a quote.

Speak now or...


----------



## BZawat

Hey Jean... Sent u yet another rookie question via PM ;-)


----------



## ctwiggs1

Hey Jean - sent you a PM and probably sent it off too soon. Being brand new to hand tools, it looks to me like I'd want:

Long rip saw
short tenon saw
DT saw

Is that what you'd suggest?


----------



## JQMack

Put me down for a second dovetail saw.


----------



## BKBuilds

Dovetail saw


----------



## firemedic

BZawat said:


> Hey Jean... Sent u yet another rookie question via PM ;-)


The reply is a bit more detailed than I have time for this eve - I'll get back with you tomorrow.


----------



## firemedic

ctwiggs1 said:


> Hey Jean - sent you a PM and probably sent it off too soon. Being brand new to hand tools, it looks to me like I'd want:
> 
> Long rip saw
> short tenon saw
> DT saw
> 
> Is that what you'd suggest?


Replied -


----------



## firemedic

BZawat said:


> Hey Jean... Sent u yet another rookie question via PM ;-)


Answered


----------



## ctwiggs1

Jean - thanks for taking my call earlier.

I'd like:

14" Tenon CC
14" Tenon Rip
DT Saw

Thanks man!


----------



## firemedic

ctwiggs1 said:


> Jean - thanks for taking my call earlier.
> 
> I'd like:
> 
> 14" Tenon CC
> 14" Tenon Rip
> DT Saw
> 
> Thanks man!


No prob. Happy to help anytime I can.


----------



## firemedic

Lets see if Y'll can work this out - please confirm


sigh.. the picture is too small to be useful


----------



## sharbin

My request looks correct.


----------



## BZawat

Yessir.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Mine is also correct.


----------



## Sprung

My request looks good too. And I've made sure to set aside the money to buy them, so I doubt the wife will veto at this point. (Plus she's really warmed up to me buying them as it'll mean slightly less power tool noise coming from the basement.)


----------



## JQMack

Looks good.


----------



## NetDoc

I would like both a dovetail and a 12" CC tenon as well.


----------



## firemedic

NetDoc said:


> I would like both a dovetail and a 12" CC tenon as well.


I'll get it added.


----------



## ctwiggs1

Looks good!


----------



## Old Air Force

You have mine correct.


----------



## railaw

Confirmed.


----------



## Pop Pop

Mine is correct!


----------



## Dave Paine

Confirmed. Picture was small but readable on my computer.


----------



## mavawreck

good here!


----------



## firemedic

As an update, they ran my quote but haven't given me a shipping cost yet... so I'm still waiting to give y'all an actual price.


----------



## Gilgaron

I can confirm the dovetail saw more or less. Emphasis was placed on how this would help your school. I'm also supposed to be starting finishing the basement so we'll see how it goes with the CFO.


----------



## lariat

Looks correct!...Thanks


----------



## rjpat

You have me on the list twice, The first one would be the correct one IE ust two tenon saws


----------



## nbo10

Can you put me down for a 12” tenon crosscut and rip. Thanks


----------



## firemedic

nbo10 said:


> Can you put me down for a 12” tenon crosscut and rip. Thanks


Yep.


----------



## :-)

Is it too late to get in on this? I'd like a DT saw for sure.


----------



## firemedic

rjpat said:


> You have me on the list twice, The first one would be the correct one IE ust two tenon saws


Sorry bout that :smile: I'll fix it!


----------



## firemedic

:-) said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? I'd like a DT saw for sure.


Maybe so - I'll let you know.


----------



## BKBuilds

firemedic said:


> Maybe so - I'll let you know.


He can have my DT saw, my wife spent my saw money so I'm going to back out.


----------



## firemedic

BKBuilds said:


> He can have my DT saw, my wife spent my saw money so I'm going to back out.


We'll get it figured out. I may order a couple extra dovetail saws being they are so popular - they will have to be purchased from the Museum if not pre-paid so the price won't be quite as good.


----------



## :-)

BKBuilds said:


> He can have my DT saw, my wife spent my saw money so I'm going to back out.


Thank you, I appreciate it. Sounds like something could work out in the end. 
And if I'm female then does the offer still apply?  


firemedic said:


> Maybe so - I'll let you know.


Okay please do. I can PP you funds as well.


----------



## BKBuilds

:-) said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it. Sounds like something could work out in the end.
> And if I'm female then does the offer still apply?


It was hard to tell by your name, I will make an effort to remember for next time =)


----------



## Mandres

firemedic said:


> Sorry bout that :smile: I'll fix it!


My info looks correct, thanks FM. Just let me know when and how to pay :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBadBuford

My info looks good too. Thanks!


----------



## firemedic

As before i got a quote back but no quote on shipping yet. This is partly my fault I've been so busy that I haven't had time to bird dog them and get a price. 

I'll get it soon.


----------



## MeasureTwice

Put me down for one each please. And thank you for taking on this huge endeavor!! I know others appreciate it as much as I do!!


----------



## firemedic

I should be back to normal life on Fri - I'll start this rolling again and hound TF for a shipping price.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Jean. Will they be shipping them directly to you then you reship them?


----------



## firemedic

MasterSplinter said:


> Jean. Will they be shipping them directly to you then you reship them?


Unfortunately, yes I get the joy of repacking each one. Shipping on 2 saws from them to the US is over $50... I'll distribute the coast of shipping across all of the saws then drop them in $12-$20 priority boxes.

OH!
And the extra saws y'all want didn't drop the price of my saws at all but will likely increase my per/item shipping cost. Just so's that ya know y'all gonna owe me - may have to come take a class to pay that debt! :smile:


----------



## ctwiggs1

Jean 

You're a gent and a scholar


----------



## MasterSplinter

firemedic said:


> Unfortunately, yes I get the joy of repacking each one. Shipping on 2 saws from them to the US is over $50... I'll distribute the coast of shipping across all of the saws then drop them in $12-$20 priority boxes.
> 
> OH!
> And the extra saws y'all want didn't drop the price of my saws at all but will likely increase my per/item shipping cost. Just so's that ya know y'all gonna owe me - may have to come take a class to pay that debt! :smile:


Sweet. I would love to take a class. 

Shipping on 2 saws? Is $50


----------



## firemedic

MasterSplinter said:


> Sweet. I would love to take a class.
> 
> Shipping on 2 saws? Is $50


Come on down! Kick off in Oct.

Yeah, $50 for 2-3 saws but will be lower / unit with volume.


----------



## MasterSplinter

firemedic said:


> Come on down! Kick off in Oct.
> 
> Yeah, $50 for 2-3 saws but will be lower / unit with volume.


Woah. Are they shipping over night. That seems a bit steep


----------



## firemedic

MasterSplinter said:


> Woah. Are they shipping over night. That seems a bit steep


My best guess is the weak value of the US dollar. It cost me about $90 back when I had the crazy oversized pit saw shipped... No idea what's up with the more current price for the 3 saws I got.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Were you able to figure out the cost for the DT and Tenon saw without shipping?


----------



## firemedic

MasterSplinter said:


> Were you able to figure out the cost for the DT and Tenon saw without shipping?


Off hand, I can't recall exactly. I know the dovetail saw is actually one of the cheapest and they are all under $40.


----------



## nbo10

At $50 for just the shipping I may have to back out. 

How do these saws compare to Veritas Carcass saw?


----------



## firemedic

nbo10 said:


> At $50 for just the shipping I may have to back out.
> 
> How do these saws compare to Veritas Carcass saw?


Read it again. That's what it cost me to ship in the samples. 

Anyone who wishes to pass is welcome to though.

I did a by side with the Veritas ad TF DT saw an the TF ran circles around the Veritas.


----------



## mavawreck

Guys - lets all remember that these saws are being offered to us as a favor and there is significant time and most likely material costs involved in getting these to the US, repackaged, and back to us. 

I've sold tools off and on to fund my hobbies, shipping and packing is a huge pain in the rear both in time and cost of boxes, tape, wrap, etc. It takes me $20.00 to get a box smaller than a single saw across the US. Now I'm asking for three saws from the UK to get to my front door via Louisiana, so I can expect to have some cost there. 

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Dave Paine

I think some of the readers of this thread are not familiar with the cost of shipping internationally.

FYI, a small International Priority Flat Rate Box costs $25 to ship from US to UK, or $25 from US to Australia. I have sent this size box to both countries and was surprised it was the same despite the difference in miles.

The same small box shipped within the US is only $6.

A large International Flat Rate Box would be $80 to UK.

If the UK company uses the British Post Office, the rates are agreed between US and UK governments.

These days packages like the saws will go airmail. Years ago there was "surface mail" option, aka by boat, which was less expensive.

The shipping cost of $90 for the pit saw was a good deal.

I will be interested to see the final shipping quote from the UK company. Then we need to add the cost of a shipping to each of us. Likely easier for Firemedic to just use Priority Mail Flat Rate boxes.

I appreciate the time it takes to package things for shipment. Not trivial.


----------



## JQMack

Mavawreck and Dave P. make good points. Patience about the time and understanding about the shipping cost are important.

But not as important as a big THANKS to Firemedic for even making this a possibility for us.


----------



## MasterSplinter

I ship overseas often. Austrailia has been the most expensive for me. I have never ordered anything like a pit saw. When i purchase things from uk, shipping on average for me has been $25-$30 range. But it has been a few months. Im sure our dollar has tanked in value more. Im still in on the order.


----------



## nbo10

Well the wife can't be mad forever .


----------



## :-)

Dave Paine said:


> I think some of the readers of this thread are not familiar with the cost of shipping internationally.
> 
> FYI, a small International Priority Flat Rate Box costs $25 to ship from US to UK, or $25 from US to Australia. I have sent this size box to both countries and was surprised it was the same despite the difference in miles.
> 
> The same small box shipped within the US is only $6.
> 
> A large International Flat Rate Box would be $80 to UK.
> 
> If the UK company uses the British Post Office, the rates are agreed between US and UK governments.
> 
> These days packages like the saws will go airmail. Years ago there was "surface mail" option, aka by boat, which was less expensive.
> 
> The shipping cost of $90 for the pit saw was a good deal.
> 
> I will be interested to see the final shipping quote from the UK company. Then we need to add the cost of a shipping to each of us. Likely easier for Firemedic to just use Priority Mail Flat Rate boxes.
> 
> I appreciate the time it takes to package things for shipment. Not trivial.


Absolutely not knocking the potential cost of shipping here, but to ship from the UK to the US is much cheaper than it is to go from the US to the UK. It is insane. I shipped a medium moving box with 10 boxes of candy and 4 boxes of cereal (don't ask). The cost was over $60. A equally heavy box was shipped to me for less than half that. It is just a fact that the costs aren't similar, even with the conversion rates. 

That said, I didn't expect that shipping would be less than $15. If it is $20, I too am well okay with this. Firemedic should not be at a loss just because of shipping. I am still in for the DT saw. 


nbo10 said:


> Well the wife can't be mad forever .


That's the spirit! Build her something pretty and all should be forgiven.


----------



## Old Air Force

I am not trying to start any controversy, but I just can't help wondering if they will be using the post office to ship a bulk purchase of this many saws to the US. I will be interested to see how they do it.


----------



## Gilgaron

nbo10 said:


> Well the wife can't be mad forever .


I'm considering giving my wife the final purchasing information and telling her that she can give it to me for Christmas as my workaround for "how many ways do you need to cut wood??"


----------



## BZawat

Gilgaron said:


> I'm considering giving my wife the final purchasing information and telling her that she can give it to me for Christmas as my workaround for "how many ways do you need to cut wood??"


...let me count the ways lol


----------



## ctwiggs1

I'd have to pay shipping anywhere I went. +/- $50 really isn't the issue.

Overall it's a huge cost reduction.


----------



## NetDoc

I live on an island. Shipping is normal for me. I'm in for the count.


----------



## Sprung

Going into it I figured that our shares of the shipping from England probably wouldn't be the cheapest, but still cheaper than if we all ordered the saws on our own. Either way, we are still able to get these saws for a lot less than we would be able to get them otherwise. Firemedic certainly isn't making any money off of us - his only satisfaction might end up being that he's able to get more hand tools into the hands of people to use that they might learn the joy of doing things in a more hands on way. I, for one, am very thankful for this offer/group buy. Without it I certainly wouldn't be able to purchase either of the saws I'll be getting anytime soon. I'm really looking forward to trying my hand at dovetails and to not having to get out my circular saw to break down a long board into shorter ones.

Besides, I've been saving up for this and I've got the wife on board for me purchasing them, so why would I want to back out now?!? :laughing:


----------



## railaw

firemedic said:


> Unfortunately, yes I get the joy of repacking each one. Shipping on 2 saws from them to the US is over $50... I'll distribute the coast of shipping across all of the saws then drop them in $12-$20 priority boxes.
> 
> OH!
> And the extra saws y'all want didn't drop the price of my saws at all but will likely increase my per/item shipping cost. Just so's that ya know y'all gonna owe me - may have to come take a class to pay that debt! :smile:


Bummer! This had been a win-win; I get a cheap saw and help you get your school set up. Now it's a cheap saw for me and only altruistic satisfaction for you. Too bad you don't get some savings from it.


----------



## Sprung

If all goes as planned, I will be out of town all next week with no internet connection, so before I go, was just wondering about an update?

I'm not in any hurry, just wondering. Just don't want my wife to forget that she's ok'd me to spend the money! :laughing:


----------



## firemedic

Hey, guys. I am currently working on getting it straight. I apologize from the depths of my soul for how long this is taking. It's my fault not the TF's. I have been spread really thin. I hope to get you all a price very soon. One of my hold ups is LSU funding. Ask Don (timetestedtools) about that one. I am having trouble getting some resolution on getting payments processed. I think I am going to place two separate orders - a separate one for y'all so that y'all aren't waiting 2 months to get the order even started. There is no lack of cooperation getting approved for funds by LSU... it's prying the money from the state's pocket that takes forever. 

I'm also still getting the run-around on shipping coast from TF making it tough to pin down a cost/price for y'all.

On a side note, if you are in the Louisiana area, come see me this coming week-end at LSU for the 18th Annual Harvest Days Festival. I did a live news spot fri morn for it but do not have a video other than this snippet that my wife captured with her phone. http://youtu.be/VeMeEKXlpOM

Hope to see some of y'all there.

http://creoleproject.blogspot.com/2013/09/harvest-days-schedule.html


----------



## Sprung

No worries! And thanks for the update. I don't think there's a one of us here who doesn't know what it's like to be busy or spread really thin. Take all the time you need. And, more importantly, try to sneak in some down/rest/family time!


----------



## firemedic

*the prices are here!*

I GOT THE FINAL PRICES! If you requested a saw, please send me an email: [email protected] so that I can send the spread sheet with prices and your total to you.

Being that I broke this into two orders - one for you all and a separate one for the museum if there is anyone who missed out that wants one now is your time. I will let it go for about 2 weeks, that should allow everyone to plan a romantic evening for their spouse and get permission to buy them.

The prices are pretty close to what I had estimated but the shipping is more than I hoped. I divided the shipping cost by the total $ of the order and then added it back to the total of the saws - details on the spread sheet.

To give y'all a basic idea of the prices:

Gilgaron ordered only a Dovetail saw and his total is $52.33

rjpat ordered a dovetail saw and two 14" tenon saws and his total is $138.41

Those two examples *DO INCLUDE* DOMESTIC FLAT RATE SHIPPING AS WELL. So that is the total SHIPPED.

Sorry this took so long!

-Jean


----------



## Dave Paine

Offsite email sent.


----------



## Old Air Force

email sent


----------



## sharbin

Email sent.


----------



## Sprung

Email sent


----------



## BZawat

Ditto


----------



## nbo10

email sent. In an earlier post you mentioned that the set needed to be adjusted on the tenon saw. Is the factory going to an adjustment to the production?


----------



## firemedic

As of typing this everyone who has sent an email should have a reply with a spread sheet. There has been one error so far - I had missed nbo10's order but that has been taken care of.

Please let me know if you haven't gotten the email or if I have you down for the wrong Item(s) / quantity. 

As I said before, I can add some more saws to the order if needed.

-Jean


----------



## JQMack

Email sent.


----------



## firemedic

I see I've gotten more emails this morn. I will not be able to reply with spread sheets until this I get back to a desk this eve.

There was a second order that I missed, again Don't worry, I'll get y'all taken care of.

There was a question about "extra inventory." I will not have any extras - if you want more than original I need to know and they will need to be paid for prior to me closing this out. 

The other order (for the museum) is the property of the school- I will not be pulling any of those out for members here unless they are purchased at museum tool store price - state accounting being what it is.

So again, if you need extras or if you are new to the thread and want a saw, I need to know before TF starts making the order.

Thanks!
Jean


----------



## Gilgaron

I sent you an email; also, I didn't recall if I clarified, but that'd be a rip-filed dovetail saw, yes?


----------



## railaw

Email sent.


----------



## :-)

Email sent. Thanks for getting this together.


----------



## firemedic

Gilgaron said:


> I sent you an email; also, I didn't recall if I clarified, but that'd be a rip-filed dovetail saw, yes?


:yes:Yes, I wouldn't even except an order for a "Dovetail CC saw"... You would have to ask for an 8" cc back saw, lol Too confusing otherwise!


----------



## firemedic

*Read this!!!*

*I'm making a little change to the plan! This spread sheet has become a bit dynamic because everytime I check my mail I have to make several changes to the sheet - changed minds (+/-) and also errors on my part.

Please do not make any payments yet! Continue to email me for the spreadsheet. I will send it all out again at the end of the week and send individual paypal invoices. That should keep it all more organized as it will make it easier for me to know who did and didn't pay yet.*


----------



## DST

i have been watching this for so long waiting for the actual order to go I cant even remember what all the choices were


----------



## BZawat

DST said:


> i have been watching this for so long waiting for the actual order to go I cant even remember what all the choices were


So then look back thru the thread. I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for. And if you're in such a hurry, go buy one. This whole deal is a rather large undertaking, and it doesn't appear to me that Firemedic has nothing else to do but worry about whether you're waiting too long for your tenon saw. Just saying.


----------



## mavawreck

I'd like my title to be changed to 'group-buy fat kid'.

I'm pretty jazzy for these saws though, the longer it takes, more time I have to learn how to cut straight.


----------



## DST

Geez settle down BZ. You read a bazillion more in to that post than was ever intended.


----------



## firemedic

mavawreck said:


> I'd like my title to be changed to 'group-buy fat kid'.
> 
> I'm pretty jazzy for these saws though, the longer it takes, more time I have to learn how to cut straight.


Like I told ya - I'm the real fat kid on this thing! :laughing: My total with them for a different order is almost $2k!


----------



## mavawreck

firemedic said:


> Like I told ya - I'm the real fat kid on this thing! :laughing: My total with them for a different order is almost $2k!


You have some extremely lucky students!

Too bad saws don't lend themselves to being swam through a la Scrooge mcduck

I'd like to do a socket chisel group buy, or a bar clamp group buy.  talk about doing some checking account damage


----------



## firemedic

DST said:


> Geez settle down BZ. You read a bazillion more in to that post than was ever intended.


I figured as much - that's why I didn't reply. 

As soon as I read it I thought "That probably came out a bit different than intended."

No worries - it has taken a long tome to pull this together and has been more a lack of time on my part than anything... That and I knew they kept high balling me on shipping. I also had one of the rip saws on an early quote 2.5x more than the cc version. That was fixed and I'm hoping that was only clerical error. I do intend to get a receipt for the shipping and a refund for the difference. 

Jean


----------



## firemedic

mavawreck said:


> I'd like to do a socket chisel group buy


LOL...

Hang in there, once I see how peeps here do with the saws that may be open too. I'm having some trouble getting on the same page with a Sheffield chisel and turning tool Co but hope to iron things out to be a dealer with them as well.


I'm not ONLY looking to supply students - the end goal is also to be a hand tool store to supply South Louisiana. There are none down here... not even anything as useless as a woodcraft. It is something that's needed but also an additional revenue stream to help the school on the matter of much needed funding.


----------



## BZawat

DST said:


> Geez settle down BZ. You read a bazillion more in to that post than was ever intended.


My bad. Just sounded kinda ignorant is all.


----------



## mavawreck

BZawat said:


> My bad. Just sounded kinda ignorant is all.


I dont know, I just wrote if off as the typical uppity attitude of people from Wilkes Barr when talking about hand tools. :laughing:

(PS I know where there are a bunch of Disstons practically in your backyard, I'm going to come in from Delaware in the cover of darkness and snaaaaaaaake them out from under ya)


----------



## BZawat

Dude if I bring home another beautiful, rusty old saw, I'll probably have to head back to the shop and sleep on my bench. I think my fiancé has finally realized the actual depths of my handtool addiction LOL


----------



## mavawreck

BZawat said:


> Dude if I bring home another beautiful, rusty old saw, I'll probably have to head back to the shop and sleep on my bench. I think my fiancé has finally realized the actual depths of my handtool addiction LOL


I hear that. I've found that buying the ring gets you the ability to buy more tools as well as car parts for vehicles you don't own and store them in the bedroom. If you give her that ring, it all goes away again.


----------



## BZawat

mavawreck said:


> I hear that. I've found that buying the ring gets you the ability to buy more tools as well as car parts for vehicles you don't own and store them in the bedroom. If you give her that ring, it all goes away again.


Hahahaha!

Man, that ring will be paid off in 2 more months!! That oughta free up some more funds to feed the aforementioned addiction. I mean, I guess I could bank it but what kind of fun would that be? 
The overflow hasn't hit the bedroom yet, but there are about a half dozen dirty old moulding planes on the kitchen table at the moment


----------



## Gilgaron

Once you've got a shared bank account it is hard to get away with extraneous purchases... get her into sewing or something. Whenever my wife goes and spends $100 on fabric then she can't be mad at me if I go to the sawmill the next weekend. Of course, then said shared account takes two hits...


----------



## mavawreck

Gilgaron has a great point, maybe Jean could name the woodworking store 'Victorias secret' or 'diamonds and things' to keep us out of trouble when the billing statements come in.


----------



## firemedic

mavawreck said:


> Gilgaron has a great point, maybe Jean could name the woodworking store 'Victorias secret' or 'diamonds and things' to keep us out of trouble when the billing statements come in.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Old Air Force

mavawreck said:


> Gilgaron has a great point, maybe Jean could name the woodworking store 'Victorias secret' or 'diamonds and things' to keep us out of trouble when the billing statements come in.


I'm thinking that unexplained charges (as in she never saw anything from that store) from Victoria's Secret or Diamonds and Things would get me into a pickle much faster than the purchase of a few tools.:blink:


----------



## firemedic

Old Air Force said:


> I'm thinking that unexplained charges (as in she never saw anything from that store) from Victoria's Secret or Diamonds and Things would get me into a pickle much faster than the purchase of a few tools.:blink:


hahaha - this is true, quite true...


----------



## firemedic

Is everyone accounted for?


----------



## mavawreck

Old Air Force said:


> I'm thinking that unexplained charges (as in she never saw anything from that store) from Victoria's Secret or Diamonds and Things would get me into a pickle much faster than the purchase of a few tools.:blink:


Well, I suppose whatever the outcome, you can be sure it wouldn't happen twice!


Accounted for!


----------



## Sprung

Accounted for, I think. Just waiting for a total or an invoice so I can get you paid, whenever you're ready for it.


----------



## railaw

Aye.


----------



## sharbin

Accounted for.


----------



## nbo10

firemedic said:


> Is everyone accounted for?


I think I'm in. I'll send you a email tonight. 

Too bad congress almost guaranteed another shutdown in january.


----------



## nbo10

Email sent.


----------



## firemedic

Invoices will be going out this evening!


----------



## railaw

firemedic said:


> Invoices will be going out this evening!


Hurrah! Based on some other threads I was afraid you'd abandoned us. 

(Note I said other threads. Was never concerned about the "delay" on the order.)


----------



## firemedic

railaw said:


> Hurrah! Based on some other threads I was afraid you'd abandoned us.
> 
> (Note I said other threads. Was never concerned about the "delay" on the order.)


Nah,

I only intend to hang around long enough to see this saw thing through. I'll be checking out after that. I let a few members here know that a month or more ago. I have to much on my plate and it's time to spend more of my time on research and writing than on the forum. 

I have a series of documentaries (on la history and furnishings of course) on the horizon, between that and endless grant research has me in the process of disassembling my business and closing up shop to commission work.


----------



## Gilgaron

Are you still going to update your blog or is that going offline, too?


----------



## amckenzie4

I'll be sorry to see you go! Thanks for organizing this, and I wish my finances had lined up well enough to let me order.


----------



## firemedic

Gilgaron said:


> Are you still going to update your blog or is that going offline, too?


Yes, that will actually be much more active than before. I will be writing a lot more for it and working on some publications on conservation and the study of tool marks in relation to the Gulf Coast Region.

Please do keep up with me there, and I guess I should mention that the classes are still going ahead!

Jean


----------



## firemedic

amckenzie4 said:


> I'll be sorry to see you go! Thanks for organizing this, and I wish my finances had lined up well enough to let me order.


It's the natural progression. I've made some good friends here and I hope to stay in touch:

I am setting up a store as part of the school so if they or other things are needed in the future just drop me a line. It will likely be a few $ more but that's how stores work. 

That said - I haven't left yet! I'm still here, lol.


----------



## firemedic

Not everyone will receive their invoices tonight. I will finish the rest in the morning - don't worry if you haven't gotten yours yet!

Jean


----------



## Gilgaron




----------



## firemedic

:laughing: I see we have an ifunny fan among us.


----------



## Anguspapa

firemedic said:


> I am setting up a store as part of the school so if they or other things are needed in the future just drop me a line. It will likely be a few $ more but that's how stores work. That said - I haven't left yet! I'm still here, lol.


I was one os those people that were not able to purchase one of the saws and help the schools. But, I would like to try and help in the future. When the store is set up I would like the link to it. If I may ask, what level of school are you teaching at. It was my junior high that started to get more interested into woodworking and construction. Thank you.

Eric


----------



## firemedic

Anguspapa said:


> I was one os those people that were not able to purchase one of the saws and help the schools. But, I would like to try and help in the future. When the store is set up I would like the link to it. If I may ask, what level of school are you teaching at. It was my junior high that started to get more interested into woodworking and construction. Thank you.
> 
> Eric


I will certainly do that, Eric. The best way to keep up with things is to subscribe to my blog which is linked below. I know the link doesn't show up on phones and tablets so here it is:
www.creoleproject.com

My contact info is readily available there.


As for the school, as it currently sits I am working with ages 10 to 110! I am teaching the museums Jr Docents - a pseudo apprenticeship and that is ages 10 to 17. 

The formal classes at the museum are open to 17 and up.

I am also working with an excellent (and excellent funded) public school system not far away that currently has a trade program for students which includes wood shop and general construction. What we are hoping to accomplish is benchmark to work from in order to reintegrate trade type learning into all of the interested high schools through the museum. It makes a lot more sense to have one central location given how instruction in trades is mostly gone from schools. While it does mean less time will be available to students than an in house program it's still hands down better than having nothing at all. 

My plate is quite full but I'm ok with that. It will be, I think and hope, much easier to run a schedule with these endeavors than it has been to juggle a business with more work than time can allow. I'm burnt out on the business again - this isn't the first time I close up shop but the good thing with this go around is that I will still be doing what I love while spending a bit more time with family. 

I truly hope to rekindle the enjoyment of such an awesome and rewarding past-time / career in the young and old in the south. What's cooler than going to work and bragging about my ancestors every day :smile:

Jean


----------



## Old Air Force

firemedic said:


> Not everyone will receive their invoices tonight. I will finish the rest in the morning - don't worry if you haven't gotten yours yet!
> 
> Jean


Is it time yet to be concerned if we have yet to receive an invoice? I am not trying to be pushy, but I just want to be sure that something did not go off course. If you haven't had a chance to finish them up, I will just keep watching for the email. I can surely relate to circumstances keeping you from working on what you thought you were going to do.


----------



## firemedic

Old Air Force said:


> Is it time yet to be concerned if we have yet to receive an invoice? I am not trying to be pushy, but I just want to be sure that something did not go off course. If you haven't had a chance to finish them up, I will just keep watching for the email. I can surely relate to circumstances keeping you from working on what you thought you were going to do.


The path to Hell is paved with good intentions [insert sheepish grin here].

I got tangled up with pressing work (ww) issues right out if the gait this morn. I'm still trying to get caught up with many other things for the day as well so I make this promise - I will be locked in an office tomorrow morning and I will not leave even to relieve myself until they are all sent out!

...hope there aren't any saying like above about 'promises'!!!


----------



## firemedic

Now it's time to worry if you don't have an invoice.

I need to hear from:

rjpat
mastersplinter
Bignadbufford
Bkbuilds

I just need an email address to send your invoice. I may have gotten an email before but can't find it. 

I also sent an email to a few where there was some confusion or lost orders so check your email.

Thanks!


----------



## MeasureTwice

I got mine and paypal sent!

I just want to say once again THANK YOU for doing this! I doubt you knew what a PITA it was going to be when you made the offer.

Best of luck in your future endeavors!!! And I doubt you will be able to stay away from here long!! At least I hope so, I've learned a great deal from you and your work!!!


----------



## firemedic

I still haven't heard from:
mastersplinter
Bignadbufford
Bkbuilds

If anyone has changed their mind let me know so I know not to wait on ya to place the order. 

But otherwise I believe all of the invoices have gone out.


----------



## mavawreck

Thank you for doing this! You're knowledge will be missed on the forum but I've subscribed to your blog.


----------



## :-)

firemedic said:


> Now it's time to worry if you don't have an invoice.
> 
> I need to hear from:
> 
> rjpat
> mastersplinter
> Bignadbufford
> Bkbuilds
> 
> I just need an email address to send your invoice. I may have gotten an email before but can't find it.
> 
> I also sent an email to a few where there was some confusion or lost orders so check your email.
> 
> Thanks!


I got my invoice, I thought it was spam. Sorry. I just paid.  thank you again for doing this!


----------



## Mandres

Payment sent. Thanks again Jean!


----------



## Sprung

Payment sent! Thanks again, Jean! I'm looking forward to receiving my saws and putting them to work. (And trying my first dovetails!)


----------



## Gilgaron

Did they tell you if these were inventory or made to order? I was curious as to what sort of lead time to expect. I'd think they'd keep minimal inventory, but given what I assume is a slow pace of production perhaps not.


----------



## firemedic

Gilgaron said:


> Did they tell you if these were inventory or made to order? I was curious as to what sort of lead time to expect. I'd think they'd keep minimal inventory, but given what I assume is a slow pace of production perhaps not.


They keep the components and toothed plates in stock. The lead time is pretty short. It took em about 3 days to send out my order of a few to test. I suspect it won't take very long to get this order either.


----------



## JQMack

Payment sent. Thanks again.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Jean imjust wondering if your getting my emails?


----------



## firemedic

MasterSplinter said:


> Jean imjust wondering if your getting my emails?


I think so...? Did you get my reply?


----------



## JQMack

Any idea when you'll be able to place the order?


----------



## firemedic

JQMack said:


> Any idea when you'll be able to place the order?


Actually doing that right now


----------



## JQMack

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## firemedic

JQMack said:


> Awesome. Thanks.


Yep! I still have one invoice I need to collect but I'll deal with that and worst case I'll have extras...


----------



## Mandres

Hey Jean, will new saws typically need to be sharpened before you use them like hand planes? Any good tutorials for proper sharpening technique?


----------



## firemedic

Mandres said:


> Hey Jean, will new saws typically need to be sharpened before you use them like hand planes? Any good tutorials for proper sharpening technique?


That's an excellent question! Yes and no... lol

It could be better with a tune-up from an experienced sawright BUT it's usable as is when you receive it.


BTW, I definitely want to know if anyone get's a saw with bad set - I've gotten one so far. If they send out another one I need to know because they are going to need to make it right. 

I fixed the set on the one I'm talking about but that was their only freebie.


----------



## Noek

Hi, is it too late to order?


----------



## firemedic

Noek said:


> Hi, is it too late to order?


It hasn't shipped yet so if you can email me what you want along with:

Paypal address
Full Name
Forum User name

And can manage to get the invoice paid asap I will see about getting it added.


----------



## firemedic

Noek said:


> Hi, is it too late to order?


Check your email


----------



## nbo10

I'm getting excited. Can't wait  

Thanks for all the hard work firemedic.


----------



## firemedic

Oh, BTW -

When I was working it all out I didn't factor in Paypal fees... So I'm right at $90 out of pocket for y'all right now. We'll see what happens with shipping n such.


----------



## Gilgaron

And I suppose the fee to invoice us the previous fee would result in an Ouroboros like cycle that would eventually result in the entirety of the US net worth being transferred to PayPal. 

Let me know if you want a snail mail check or whatever.


----------



## firemedic

Gilgaron said:


> And I suppose the fee to invoice us the previous fee would result in an Ouroboros like cycle that would eventually result in the entirety of the US net worth being transferred to PayPal.
> 
> Let me know if you want a snail mail check or whatever.


Thanks - I'll see where we stand after shipping,international and domestic. I only paid for the actual items so far as I won't get a real shipping price from them until it ships. Hopefully that's a few coins less and not more than the estimate I got.

It is possible to send funds via paypal as a gift without the recipient paying fees. I just didn't think about it before hand. It avg $2-6$ each person depending on the amount.

Worst case, it cost me $90-$100 to get some guys using hand tools who otherwise wouldn't, I suppose.


----------



## BZawat

firemedic said:


> Worst case, it cost me $90-$100 to get some guys using hand tools who otherwise wouldn't, I suppose.


That, sir, is exactly why you'll be missed here when you go to dive in to your other endeavors.


----------



## MeasureTwice

firemedic said:


> Worst case, it cost me $90-$100 to get some guys using hand tools who otherwise wouldn't, I suppose.


Negative Friend!! You are going to end up getting some guys using hand tools who otherwise wouldn't AND not be out of pocket one penny!!! Just let us know how it shakes out!!!


----------



## JQMack

Yeah. No reason for you to pay to do something to help the rest of us.


----------



## railaw

You'd better listen to these folks; otherwise you're going to get a bunch of checks mailed to you which will together cover more than the paypal fees. When all's said and done let us know the deficit.


----------



## firemedic

Thanks, guys. I'll let y'all know what's what after it all goes through the sluice box.


----------



## Mandres

yea, I'm really not comfortable with you going out of pocket $100 for the fees. When it's all said and done just send another invoice and we'll sort it out. An extra 2-3 bucks is nothing, until you have to cover it for everyone ... :thumbdown:


----------



## nbo10

Since we have jean's paypal email we could just send a few bucks his way. I think, I've never just sent money to someone, but it seems like it should be possible. 

I've never sent out paypal invoices so I dont know how long it takes. But from a time cost/benefit standpoint it might not make sense for him to do that. Working for a government agency, I know all too well that the time cost could out weight the dollars gained. 
I suggest anyone who has made a purchase, send him a finders few or something along those lines.


----------



## BZawat

PayPal charges the seller the se fee that the buyer pays (it's a % of the total transaction). So I Jean were to send more invoices, there'd be more fees. 

You can send money with the "friends and family" link at no cost to the recipient. I think...


----------



## firemedic

BZawat said:


> You can send money with the "friends and family" link at no cost to the recipient. I think...


This is correct - and I just got $5 from one of you. 

Thank you, but really let's wait and see what happens with shipping. It may all even out in the end. If not I'll let y'all know what the damage was. I don't think $90 is going to keep me from feeding my family until it's figured out :smile:


----------



## Sprung

Yes, do let us know how it turns out in the end. I definitely do not want to see you be in the red on this.


----------



## firemedic

Spoke to Katie at TF - the saws should be shipping out in a few days!


----------



## ctwiggs1

sweet!


----------



## firemedic

There is a 75 lb box in transit from Sheffield to Louisiana as of yesterday...


----------



## ctwiggs1

It's gonna be Christmas from the Creole!


----------



## firemedic

I had a box half the size of a refrigerator under my carport when I got home today... and an angry wife.

She assumed it was some new toy and she was not happy about not being able to get in touch with me when the UPS man explained that she needed to give him $79.90 "brokerage fee". So needless to say she paid it. 

It could have been worse, I had forgotten but this reminded me that I had to pay a $190 "brokerage fee" when I had my pit saw delivered. 

Is anyone familiar with this crap? What's it based on? So that brings the deficit to approx $170. 

I'm going to investigate domestic shipping options on Mon - I have no time until after the 1st - and I will get them sent out and get invoices out.

If you have an order for a saw send me another email with:

Full name
Forum nickname
Mailing address
What you ordered (just to confirm)

Include the word "backsaw" in the subject line.

[email protected]

I was able to get some of y'all's addresses from paypal but in the interest of me not having time to find which ones and go back and forth just send me another mesg.

I apologize that the "great deal" is is not quite as good now but thank y'all for hanging in there.


----------



## ctwiggs1

Jean - going to send an extra $15 your way to help out with shipping. You're still getting us a killer deal and I want to help pay for that deficit. Thanks for doing this man!


----------



## mavawreck

I'd like to contribute to the deficit. Would monetary contributions be best or...ah...tools?


----------



## nbo10

email sent.


----------



## Mandres

email sent too


----------



## JQMack

Any update on final shipment of these?


----------



## :-)

Just saw this, e-mail sent.


----------



## aaroncr

email sent for dovetail

thanks, Aaron


----------



## firemedic

To everyone - I have been sort of around town but not home for a while. The saws have not gone out (from my house) yet but I am thinking I should 1) be around. 2) have time tomorrow. 

Bottom line, it's going to cost everyone a couple more bucks. It won't be much though. I think I have everyone's email now but not certain. I am working late tonight (prolly midnight) then I am hoping to assemble everyones orders tonight when I get home.

I am so ready to retire from all this bull shi... I can hardly stand it.


----------



## firemedic

aaronc said:


> email sent for dovetail
> 
> thanks, Aaron


I do not have any extras other than the one I initially ordered to review - are you interested in a used one? No discount on it being used though - this whole thing has been a big enough pain in my side as it is. I'll have to see what the "total" is for everyone and let you know if you will want it.

It's cut approx 2' of cypress during testing.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Im sure everyone is greatful for what you have done. Its a huge undertaking and i want to say thank you. If i lived closer i would bring you sone beer. Lol


----------



## aaroncr

firemedic said:


> I do not have any extras other than the one I initially ordered to review - are you interested in a used one? No discount on it being used though - this whole thing has been a big enough pain in my side as it is. I'll have to see what the "total" is for everyone and let you know if you will want it.
> 
> It's cut approx 2' of cypress during testing.


 

Email sent,

Thanks-Aaron


----------



## Gilgaron

I'd start a round of 'for he's a jolly good fellow' but my officemates would look at me funny.


----------



## JQMack

firemedic said:


> To everyone - I have been sort of around town but not home for a while. The saws have not gone out (from my house) yet but I am thinking I should 1) be around. 2) have time tomorrow.
> 
> Bottom line, it's going to cost everyone a couple more bucks. It won't be much though. I think I have everyone's email now but not certain. I am working late tonight (prolly midnight) then I am hoping to assemble everyones orders tonight when I get home.
> 
> I am so ready to retire from all this bull shi... I can hardly stand it.


Completely understandable, and having organized things like this in the past, why I am so grateful for you dealing with this just to do something nice for us. Happy to pay a little extra.


----------



## ctwiggs1

JQMack said:


> Completely understandable, and having organized things like this in the past, why I am so grateful for you dealing with this just to do something nice for us. Happy to pay a little extra.


+1 --- Thanks again for handling this Jean.


----------



## Mandres

firemedic said:


> No discount on it being used though - this whole thing has been a big enough pain in my side as it is.


I hear ya bud. I've organized group deals before and it very quickly turns into a huge PITA. Especially if you're responsible for shipping out the final disbursement. 

Someone _always _complains about how long it's taking and then it all breaks down. It's going to happen, so don't take it personally. People get antsy when they've paid money for a promise from a guy they don't know. 

The best thing you can do at this point is communicate regularly through this forum post and keep everyone updated. I ended up getting my wife involved to help finish the process. Turns out she's a lot more organized than I am.


----------



## lariat

Jean, any updates on how this is progressing??...Thanks....


----------



## firemedic

Merry Christmas!!!

I have been very much out of pocket the last two weeks, thank you all very much for your patience. This all has taken way way too long - I know! 

I tried to get the saws sent out on Mon afternoon only to find out that the saws do not fit priority flat rate boxes - big time bummer. I am going to have to package them all up and mail them regular mail. The priority boxes that the back saws fit into are way oversized and the hand saws do not fit in any of them. I had them run quotes with them packed up as regular mail and the good news is that the regular shipping cost should be dang close to the original price I invoiced you all for initially - so we are good on that. The only thing I would like you all to take care of is the brokerage fee and a small "currency conversion fee" paypal hit me with (boy they just hit you with all sorts of BS for over the pond orders). 

The saws are going out tomorrow, because I'll actually be around... Merry Christmas to me!... a day off! I did get to spend the better part of yesterday home with my family - a very much needed break.

I hope you all had a great Christmas and a terrific New Year to come. 

Jean


----------



## MasterSplinter

Thank you jean for your hard work here. Your time is very valuable and we appreciate that you're doing this for us. I hope you have a good day off


----------



## Sprung

Merry Christmas, Jean!

Awesome to hear that you've been blessed with a little time off that you could spend with the family. Will be looking forward to receiving my saws. Thanks again for doing all this work for us! Will be watching also for what we need to do to square up so you're not out of pocket for us.


----------



## Mandres

Awsome, I can't wait to finally try out a decent hand saw.


----------



## mavawreck

Thanks Jean, was there a set amount to cover the difference or will we be seeing an email? I'm fine either way, just wanted to make sure I got it out.

Can't wait!


----------



## nbo10

Should I be on the look out for a package this week?


----------



## :-)

mavawreck said:


> Thanks Jean, was there a set amount to cover the difference or will we be seeing an email? I'm fine either way, just wanted to make sure I got it out. Can't wait!


This. I don't think I saw another email regarding the additional payment. 
Also, I think I read that these would need to be sharpened. Does anyone know how I go about getting this done and average cost?

Jean, thanks for doing this. I know it's taken so very long and I can't imagine how frustrating it's been for you.


----------



## Mandres

:-) said:


> This. I don't think I saw another email regarding the additional payment.
> Also, I think I read that these would need to be sharpened. Does anyone know how I go about getting this done and average cost?
> 
> Jean, thanks for doing this. I know it's taken so very long and I can't imagine how frustrating it's been for you.


I think Jean said that they would come sharp and ready to use. But if anyone has a good link for learning to sharpen a saw the right way please share. That's a skill I feel like I should probably develop.


----------



## firemedic

Hey guys - went home to a flooded house fri morn from a dang busted washer hose. Needless to say I had my hands full. Some of the saws went out yesterday and the rest went out this morn had to repack the hand saws to save about $40 on shipping.

I'll try to get everyone's tracking info out today.

I'm also going to try to start a thread in the next week or two for those new to hand saws and give some practice exercises to get y'all proficient.

Also I'm going to ask y'all to do a few tests with your saws to ensure the set on them all are correct.

Happy New Years!

ps - some shipping was less, some more as I was unable to use flat rate boxes and had to go variable rate. I will send out pp invoices when I have time.


----------



## MasterSplinter

That is awesome. Thank you


----------



## Dave Paine

firemedic said:


> I will send out pp invoices when I have time.


You have our sympathy about the flood. Never good to get home to such issues. Many of us have had our share of house disasters.

Thanks for the update, but PP invoices will mean more fees like the first round .........

Why not just have us use Family and Friends and stop the crazy fees.


----------



## firemedic

Dave Paine said:


> You have our sympathy about the flood. Never good to get home to such issues. Many of us have had our share of house disasters. Thanks for the update, but PP invoices will mean more fees like the first round ......... Why not just have us use Family and Friends and stop the crazy fees.


 Very true, Dave - I'll just email everyone. Thanks. 

BTW - everything went priority so it should arrive in 2-3 days sed the New Years Holiday.


----------



## Mandres

Sweet, I'm in East Texas so mine should be here quickly. I'll post up some pics and info when the package arrives. 

Thanks again Jean, you're the man.


----------



## firemedic

Mandres said:


> Sweet, I'm in East Texas so mine should be here quickly. I'll post up some pics and info when the package arrives.
> 
> Thanks again Jean, you're the man.


Yeah - it should get there today. It went out Mon.


----------



## Mandres

and right on queue I got my package this morning. I picked a crosscut tenon saw and a dovetail saw. They look really nice to me, I can't wait to try them out. They have a heavy, quality feel. The finish is more "working tool" than "museum piece" which is what I expected. I'm very satisfied, and super eager to go home and make some test cuts. I think we got a great deal here.


----------



## firemedic

Glad they made it to ya!

I started a thread to assist those who received saws from me - Using Your New Saws - firemedic


----------



## JQMack

Got mine today. All the way in Delaware. Thanks again!!!


----------



## mavawreck

JQMack said:


> Got mine today. All the way in Delaware. Thanks again!!!?


Stay warm!

:sad:

I was reading this thread and UPS knocked at the door but it was just a 48" straight edge I ordered off amazon.


----------



## MeasureTwice

*Got Mine!*

Jean, Want to let you know that I recieved all the saws and all are in excellent condition!!:thumbsup:

Thank you again for doing this! I can only imagine what a PITA it was!!

Please let me know how much I owe you for overages/fees etc!

Looking forward to following your other thread and learning how to properly use these fine saws!!

Thanks Again!!


----------



## MasterSplinter

I received my saws today. I can't wait to use them. Please let me know how much extra IOU.


----------



## mavawreck

Oh my lord. The saws arrived today. They are so beautiful I actually spoke to my wife. That's how much they moved me. Well worth the wait. Apologies a millions times over for the hassle Jean, but I think a lot of us really appreciate what you did here.


----------



## firemedic

:laughing:

Glad y'all are happy with them.


----------



## firemedic

Did no one else receive their saws yet?


----------



## Sprung

Got my saws today! Look very nice and in good order! Hope to clean off the protective layer, wax them, and try them tomorrow.

Thanks again, Jean! Will be watching for how much to send you. I'm also looking forward to working through the exercises you'll be posting, since I'm new to handsaws.


----------



## rjpat

I haven't recieved mine yet.


----------



## nbo10

I got mine yesterday. With sick kiddos I haven't had time to fiddle with em, but they look nice.


----------



## firemedic

rjpat said:


> I haven't recieved mine yet.


Any update?

If I remember correctly you ordered quite a few.


----------



## Dave Paine

I got mine late last week. Looking good. :thumbsup:

Been laid up with some medical issues of late.


----------



## ctwiggs1

love these things


----------



## firemedic

ctwiggs1 said:


> love these things


Have you been able to do much with em, Curtis?


----------



## Chris Curl

mine came a few days ago ... props to jean


----------



## :-)

My apologies for not coming right back and posting. The holidays, year end at work, etc etc have kept me from doing anything more than putting it on my workbench. I haven't had time to fiddle and as a beginner, I don't know that my fiddling reports will do much good. It's a wonderful saw (dovetail) and feels nice in my hand. I appreciate the new thread on using the saws. 

If I owe you more, please let me know. I don't recall seeing a tracking # e-mail and I wasn't concerned. I knew that you'd make good on this but the headaches you've endured and now your flood, I can't imagine how frustrating this all has been for you. Thank you again for letting the forum in on a great deal that really probably took more from you than imagined.


----------



## railaw

Woo! Got my saw today! I'm home sick from work so that's at least something. There are a couple on nicks on the back but they're pretty minor. There are also some circles in odd places on the plate, which I assume is from the wax. Can't wait to get it downstairs and clean it up/ try it out. I have a project standing by waiting for it.


----------



## rjpat

Got mine


----------

